# How's the road into Grays & Torreys?



## JET123 (Nov 7, 2005)

Is it still driveable to the trailhead or do you have to park at the highway?


----------



## GagePLoungin (Jun 2, 2005)

We snowshoed up there today (Sun) and no one was driving up.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I would think twice about driving up there. The Avalanche danger is hurrendous, and that road goes beneath alot of drainages that could slide.


----------



## JET123 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's what I thought - thanks!


----------

